# Absinth



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, I finally drummed up all the ingredients to make my own homemade absinth.
Here's a picture I snapped during the process.

Some of the ingredients are:

190 proof grain alcohol
Star anise
Fennel seed
Wormwood
Hyssop
Coriander
Mint
Cloves
Nutmeg

It's now all mixed up in a jar and in the closet waiting for it's 2 week cycle.

I'll share results as they come about.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

please let me know how it works and be careful pychosis comes real easy from that stuff.We don't need ya cutting out your tongue and chasing nuns around with naked ya know


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Abinsthe needs to be distilled, and is it legal to buy proper wormwood over there? (Artemisia absinthium) or are you using southern wormwood (Artemisia abrotanum)?

I'm sure it might f*ck you up, but it won't be proper absinthe unless you have your own distillery


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

That's crazy. At the P-Fury national meet-up (Piranha Pallooza), you can supply the refreshments!


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

Did you distill it? If not, It looks like you might just be making flavored everclear...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You know if you live in canada you can just order the real thing from a company in Chech cost 120 cdn for a 40 oz


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> You know if you live in canada you can just order the real thing from a company in Chech cost 120 cdn for a 40 oz


yup, my buddy has some, i was too puss to try









good luck, keep us posted


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sweet p-man. i hope it works, nay-sayers be damned.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i think pman knows what hes doin...

the ingredient list sounds like something outta harry potter though all you need is eye of newt and your good to go!

what about the thujone or w.e that you said was key to good absinthe?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Nick G said:


> sweet p-man. i hope it works, nay-sayers be damned.


Naysayers be damned?









If he's not making it properly, it's not absinthe, you can damn naysayers all you want, it still won't turn out properly


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, here's the answer to the "Distilling" and "True absinthe" questions.

*Am I going to distill it?*

No. And you're right, a 'purist' would say that unless it's distilled, it's not 'true' absinthe. (That's why I'm referring to what I'm making as "Absinth," not "Absinthe."

*Will it contain the same psychoactive chemical "Thujone" in it that "Real" absinthes do?*

No, it will have more.
'Over the counter' absinthes in the US have only 10 mg of thujone... not enough to do diddly squat.
In the Czech Republic, they make some "absinths" that are not distilled, have the proper amount of wormwood, and have a thujone content of up to and exceeding 100 mg. I've tried these and they are amazing.

In short, it's not the distilling that gives you a trip.
It's the thujone in the wormwood.

And yes, I'm using "Grande wormwood" sci. name: Artemisia absinthium.
My recipe has 1.5 oz of cut wormwood per fifth of raw absinthe.

You see, the alcohol extracts the chemicals from the herbs. Much like a tincture.
The concoction is already a bright green.
I'll supply a picture of it shortly.
(It's only been 1 day so far...)

Again, thanks for the questions and comments! 
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Fair enough, I just thought Absinth was a typo, it looks like this is the sort of thing you're making?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohemian-style_absinth

Good luck with it anyway


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I wish I could drink some of that stuff...........................not...........


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Fair enough, I just thought Absinth was a typo, it looks like this is the sort of thing you're making?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohemian-style_absinth
> 
> Good luck with it anyway


Yes, similar!
The recipe I'm doing does contain quite a bit of anise and fennel however, and I'm hoping it will have a halfway decent taste.

Here's a pic of it 24 hours into the cycle.

(Which shows why they call it "The Green Fairy!)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

This can only have positive results.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Dont know if you are a "smoker" but i find adding a good helping of stems helps "mellow" it out... Cook them at 325 for about 10 minutes to make the "active ingredient" digestible, and soak them in everclear for a week or so, shaking the jar once a day... keep adding stems and when they stop dissolving, thats when its time to try sparingly... a shot glass is more than a good start... or you can just do stems and ever clear and have "emerald dragons"


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

what was the total cost of everything and how much will you get out of it?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

They sell it in some of the bars up here.The fake crap is regular price,but the real deal is about 60 for a bullshot over sugar.I tried it once but must admit i was far gone that night as is so a 2nd night is needed.I dunno bout making a career outta drinking it though.It sure has a nasty track record for it's fans.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

should go good with your depression medicine


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

n3p said:


> should go good with your depression medicine


Should go "Well" with my depression medication?

I agree.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet p man. hope it works out for ya


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck with that. If it turns out good share the formula!! I got a bottle of Kubler for christmas but making my own would be fun.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

"The primary reported effects of wormwood ingestion are a mild, hazy disorientation accompanied by a dreamlike or surreal feeling sometimes called "the dollhouse effect". This refers to the appearance of things as though they are idealized copies of themselves, as if they are from a dollhouse. Other reported effects include a feeling of mental lucidity, stimulation, mild euphoria, and a sense of relaxation. Effects are frequently described as mild"

It is interesting....have fun walking through the "dollhouse"! If it takes two weeks keep us updated and post a pic of it in a shot glass! The only concern that I would have when making it, would be the amount of wormwood's active ingredient thujone allowed to leach into the alcohol. I'm sure you read up on that anyways. Nice and easy I guess LOL Stay safe and enjoy.










"These scans are taken from an original glass negative,
circa 1910. They show the preparation of three absinthes in
Chope Yvonne glasses (the third is probably for the
photographer!). Note the use of two sugar tablets for at
least one of the glasses."

neat absinthe history site>>>>>>>> http://www.oxygenee.com/absinthe/ephemera6.html


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i can already predict you'll be building a distillery soon after this doesn't work.


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

cheapest way to make a still is from a tea kettle goggle it for your small projects.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Boobah said:


> "The primary reported effects of wormwood ingestion are a mild, hazy disorientation accompanied by a dreamlike or surreal feeling sometimes called "the dollhouse effect". This refers to the appearance of things as though they are idealized copies of themselves, as if they are from a dollhouse. Other reported effects include a feeling of mental lucidity, stimulation, mild euphoria, and a sense of relaxation. Effects are frequently described as mild"
> 
> It is interesting....have fun walking through the "dollhouse"! If it takes two weeks keep us updated and post a pic of it in a shot glass! The only concern that I would have when making it, would be the amount of wormwood's active ingredient thujone allowed to leach into the alcohol. I'm sure you read up on that anyways. Nice and easy I guess LOL Stay safe and enjoy.
> 
> ...


Dude, that's an awesome site... thanks for the link!


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Add Morning Glory Seeds to your concoction ........ AND.........

Enjoy!! The Millenials don't do that type of crap as far as I know and the Generation X's were near the end of it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I know it's premature, but I've tried dipping into the concoction early... and "Awesome effects!"

Man a couple of shots of absinth and crank this sh*t up on a killer sound system!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I know it's premature, but I've tried dipping into the concoction early... and "Awesome effects!"
> 
> Man a couple of shots of absinth and crank this sh*t up on a killer sound system!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, I just finished making the first batch... a fifth, and it came out great!
("Works" extremely well!)

I wanted to have it ready for New Year's Eve.









Check out the deep green color...
In the second photograph, I shined a flashlight behind it so you could see the "Emeraldness" of the absinth.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I thought this website does not condone illegal behavior?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> I thought this website does not condone illegal behavior?


It's not illegal.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> I thought this website does not condone illegal behavior?


It's not illegal.








[/quote]


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

So, how was it??? Did you drink it all???


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Ex0dus said:


> I thought this website does not condone illegal behavior?


It's illegal to make alcohol. He's using alcohol to make absinth. The difference is he probably won't go blind or blow himself up.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> I thought this website does not condone illegal behavior?


It's illegal to make alcohol. He's using alcohol to make absinth. The difference is he probably won't go blind or blow himself up.:laugh:
[/quote]

Yeah, hopefully not!

Yeah, I've sampled it... certainly not drank it ALL though!

Next week I'm going to put the ingredients together to make a gallon of the stuff... and then give it out as gifts to friends.
The thing is... everytime I tell somebody around here that I'm making it... they all want some!

(Should be a fun gift though.)

Anywho, thanks for the great comments guys!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

You should market the stuff


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Chug the crap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

did you try putting salvia in it?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

n3p said:


> did you try putting salvia in it?


No, he was too busy reading Poe to do that.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just got a bottle in from the Czech Republic.
Costs an arm & a leg, but damn good stuff!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

100 mg stuff ???


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Yep.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Huh, I'll stick with gin.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Yep.


so was it what you expected it to be?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've gotten this exact same stuff before, and yes, it's good.
It's what prompted me to make my own.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

whats better, your own, or this?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> whats better, your own, or this?


This stuff is better than the batch I made.

I only let mine 'cure' for 4 days before I filtered it though... I'm going to let the next batch go for at least a couple weeks, and I'm also getting better quality wormwood this time too.
So we'll see.

But this Czech stuff is definitely da bomb.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

can i ask you how much it cost?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The stuff was $150 and after shipping from Czech... $175.

I've had 5 shots tonight and I'm totally in "La-la land."


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha Man is 41 years old but he still has a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

E-THUG said:


> Piranha Man is 41 years old but he still has a lot of growing up to do.


p-man is awesome, not sure what you are getting at.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Man im just joking, who says I was trying to get at anything. If I was I would've said something like "P MAN IS A [email protected]#@[email protected]#%!!!"

End of derailment.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> The stuff was $150 and after shipping from Czech... $175.
> 
> I've had 5 shots tonight and I'm totally in "La-la land."


So your drunk wow big deal man, I filtered my own piss and drank it last week.(I got no buzz)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

can you make it with regular vodka, or does it have to everclear?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> The stuff was $150 and after shipping from Czech... $175.
> 
> I've had 5 shots tonight and I'm totally in "La-la land."


So your drunk wow big deal man, I filtered my own piss and drank it last week.(I got no buzz)
[/quote]








QFT


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

P-MAN must have some nice ABS from drinking all that AB-Sinth

/slaps knee


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Where did your salvia thread go?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> Where did your salvia thread go?


deleted


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

weird since it is completely legal.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> weird since it is completely legal.


Except in Delaware, Florida, Illinos, Louisiana, Mississippi, Missouri, North Dakota, Tennessee, and Virginia.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Those important states


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Regarding the Salvia thread, Winkyee PMed me and explained the reason for the deletion.
I must say that after he explained it, I agree with him.

As for me needing to grow up... I hope I never really _"Grow up."_
That's one of the biggest compliments I can think of.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

n3p said:


> can you make it with regular vodka, or does it have to everclear?


I've heard of people using vodka, but I question whether one could achieve enough of a thujone level to really make it worthwhile.
The intense alcohol of everclear really pulls the _"stuff"_ out of the herbs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah but when you use everclear, i would think you would feel the alcohol way more then the other stuff, it would overpower them. Taking 5shots of everclear would make most people feel out of it, with or without the other stuff in it


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.absintheonline.com/myth_reality_absinthe.pdf

Good read about absinthe.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice, hope it works out for ya. Iv always wanted to make my own stuff.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

n3p said:


> yeah but when you use everclear, i would think you would feel the alcohol way more then the other stuff, it would overpower them. Taking 5shots of everclear would make most people feel out of it, with or without the other stuff in it


5 shots of everclear will put most average size men on their ass. it's basically moon shine


----------

